# Howdy Bottling Co Kitchener Ontario bottle



## RCO (Feb 15, 2014)

an ebay find , its an art deco bottle from the 1930's and is likely very rare . bottle book indicates company only operated for 1 year maybe in 1930's and then disappeared . I also have a couple other bottles that are exact same design but from other towns not sure who made them back then but somebody was and they were being used in a few different cities during 1930's era


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 15, 2014)

Very cool. I like the fancy art deco style soda bottles. I have a few. Not like yours though. Neat bottle.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice embossed bottle. We have that bottle style here but not embossed, only inked. Nice gets !


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Most likely a Dominion Glass Co bottle (look for the D inside a diamond on the base).   It was likely a standard design developed by the glass company, which different beverage manufacturers could choose for their bottles.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice bottle. Sodas in this design style are not always easy to find, since they generally dated from the 1930s, and era when the Depression made it difficult for small guys to tough it out and when the biggie brands continued their consolidation in the market.


----------



## RCO (Feb 21, 2014)

i have seen an acl version of this bottle from another Ontario city , same design of bottle but has acl label instead of embossed and was from late 40's-50's on base of bottle says " con c co ltd reg 1931 " and has a triangle but can't clearly read the letter inside of it


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most likely a "C" in the triangle for Consumer Glass Company.


----------



## RCO (Nov 16, 2016)

on my trip last weekend to that area also found another bottle from Kitchener from 1930's  , its also for Howdy bottling co but a smaller version I had not seen before . have the other Howdy bottle as post mentions but had not seen or had an opportunity to acquire this version before 


it has "Howdy " going up and then down , also "Kitchener " on side , a 6 1/2 oz bottle , small " D " on bottom , in very good condition


----------



## JKL (Feb 11, 2019)

I found this thread starting back in 2014 and ending in 2016.  I have each of the two Howdy bottles that RCO mentions in his  post.  I have attached a pic of the bottles including a shot of the bottom of each bottle.  The deco bottle is a Consumers Glass bottle. Marks and letters on the bottom are the Concumers Glass logo, the words are Con G Co Ltd, Reg 1931.  The second bottle, the one on the right in the bottles pic is a Dominion Glass with a 0 above the logo and a 2 below the logo.

Kitchener has a great soda pop history.
*C.H. Norton and Company (later Norton Drinx) I have one that has city name of Berlin, changed to Kitchener in 1916.
*Kitchener Beverage (later a Pepsi Bottler)
*Kist ( around 1930 and beyond)
*Kiss Beverages (1926ish to 1931ish)
*Mason Brothers Kitchener (not sure on years of operation, your book say anything on them RCO) bottom has large K B Co with a Consunmers Glass logo.
*The Kitchener Carbonating Company (there are no marks on the bottom of their bottles)
* Five - 0, made my the Krim Ko Co.  Kitchener (bottom is DOminion Glass with a 2 below the logo.

I can only estimate dates of these bottles but all these bottles are beautiful.


----------

